# river booties left at camp on the grand



## mtnsurfista (Mar 4, 2006)

dang! i left my newish teva booties under a tammie at the pancho's kitchen beach. anybody find 'em or have any ideas on how to get them back. thanks!


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Send an e-mail to Lynn <[email protected]>. She can get word out to many people who may be coming back or going out on a trip. Hope they are not too close to the water! Best of luck!!


----------

